# October Acquisitions



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I had some Cards style luck at the thrifts yesterday.


Picked up a dark navy BB sack suit, with this logo (early 70s?), very thin lapels.


and 


clockwise from bottom, British Walkers, Hanovers and unnamed black shell.


I've had great luck thrifting shell in my size, but I'm never thrilled with the fit (as if I have any right to complain).
I have half a mind to cash in all my thrifted longwings and wingtips for a pair of Aldens in a last I know works for me.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing finds, TBS - three pairs of shells in a single day has to be some kind of record, especially all in your size. The older BB suit isn't such a bad find either.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> The older BB suit isn't such a bad find either.


Thanks, it still ha the union tag on it, so I'm hoping to date it and use it for the "BB dating, tag chronology" thread I'm building.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> "BB dating, tag chronology" thread I'm building.


Great idea for a thread - there's a BB shirt tag thread out there I started a while back that gives a pretty good chronology for ocbds. My gut says your suit was made sometime in the mid-1960s-early 1970s, but it might be even earlier. It falls between the block lettered "BROOKS BROTHERS" black label tag and the "Brooks Brothers '346'" tag that was blue with yellow lettering.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Late September/early October. Two pair of shell longwings.

Hanovers


Florsheim Imperials


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably should not have read "Ode to the Bit-Loafer" thread:

Bought a new pair of Gucci bit loafers (15936) in black with the gold hardware at about 40% off! It was sort of a "lucky size" purchase in that there was a pair in 13 B which is often difficult to find making it hard to pass up.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

MidWestTrad said:


> Late September/early October. Two pair of shell longwings.
> Hanovers
> Florsheim Imperials


Nice acquisitions - I like the difference in colors between the two shells.

Yesterday's thrift find - Norman Hilton tweed 3/2 sack - just need to shorten the sleeves


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Finally some Cardinalesque luck thrifting. Couple of BB. Couple of Chipp.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Great finds, guys - Cards, you continue to amaze with those Hiltons: must have been a top of the line brand at a very successful store down there?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Finally some Cardinalesque luck thrifting. Couple of BB. Couple of Chipp.


Great bunch of reps, Trip. Some real classics in there. What's the one that looks like an emblematic? Looks like pumpkins.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Great finds, guys - Cards, you continue to amaze with those Hiltons: must have been a top of the line brand at a very successful store down there?


Norman Hilton used to be top of the line at Rush Wilson - still in business just off Main Street. If you look at a lot of the tags of what I sell on the thrift exchange you'll see a lot of the stuff is from there. Greenvillians seem to like buying their clothes from independent shops.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Great bunch of reps, Trip. Some real classics in there. What's the one that looks like an emblematic? Looks like pumpkins.


'tis pumpkins.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

New Bill's M2s

A little advice. I just got them back and while I like the no-break, just above the shoe look I'm worried that with a little shrinkage they'll be a little too high-water. Thoughts?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> 'tis pumpkins.


Is it one of the Chipps with one unusual pumpkin - like with a different carved face or something?

As for the Bills - if they shrink and turn into real highwaters, then you can always have them tapered and they'll look perfect.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The pumpkins aren't actually a Chipp. Two of the repps are. So I think all the pumpkins are regulation jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Also, thanks for the advice on the Bill's. After the incredible shrinking OCBDs I've been dealing with I've decided to let these down another inch and take it from there. That way if they shrink it won't be much past where they are now which will be fine. Probably a little more cautious because they're my first Bill's, but whatever helps me sleep at night.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Two October acquisitions to report: the first, four thrifted Charles Tyrwhitt shirts and a Brooks Brothers in precisely my size, all from the same donor. Wasn't very trad - the BB was even a sport shirt, and three of the CT's were french cuffs! :redface: Speaking of which, I need some more cufflinks or silk knots... post 'em on the Exchange if you got 'em! Somehow I've managed to acquire nicer FC shirts than almost any of my button cuff shirts, and it seems a shame to rarely wear them.

However, I trust the below eBayed shells will suffice to restore some tradliness: Alden 974's, with a bonus: the seller (just an individual getting rid of some shoes) unexpectedly included the original bags and a set of shoe trees! He got a glowing positive feedback for that one. Maybe not Cards-level luck thus far this month, but I hold out some hope yet as it turns cold and people go through their wardrobes in earnest!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Trip English said:


> That way if they shrink it won't be much past where they are now which will be fine. Probably a little more cautious because they're my first Bill's, but whatever helps me sleep at night.


Brand-new Bills seem to be okay for me if I wash them twice before hemming. Then again, I've only ever had two brand-new unhemmed pairs of them, so my experience doesn't count for much. I do, however, remember exactly that feeling of caution and slight anxiety about this; I find that acquiring (many) more Bills helps dramatically. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Norman Hilton used to be top of the line at Rush Wilson - still in business just off Main Street. If you look at a lot of the tags of what I sell on the thrift exchange you'll see a lot of the stuff is from there. Greenvillians seem to like buying their clothes from independent shops.


"...and that's what I like about the Sou -outh." :biggrin2:


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Trip English said:


> New Bill's M2s
> 
> A little advice. I just got them back and while I like the no-break, just above the shoe look I'm worried that with a little shrinkage they'll be a little too high-water. Thoughts?


Too short for me, but I live in mortal fear of high waters. Goes back to my school days where they were simply a sign that you were wearing pants that no longer fit and your mom hadn't gotten around to getting you any new ones. If I had those pants on I would be constantly tugging at them to get them down another inch. The shoes are looking good though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Also, thanks for the advice on the Bill's. After the incredible shrinking OCBDs I've been dealing with I've decided to let these down another inch and take it from there. That way if they shrink it won't be much past where they are now which will be fine. Probably a little more cautious because they're my first Bill's, but whatever helps me sleep at night.


My wife says "turn them inside out, wash them in cold water and fluff dry and they should be just fine." When I get new pairs of Bill's and other 'high end' chinos she generally washes them a few times and drys them on a warm dryer setting, before hemming or cuffing them. Her results have been impressive so far!  Good luck with yours.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Venanzi umbrella (made in Italy by, apparently, Mario Talarico)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys think I have a lot of luck with thrifting, but Alan shows up with the "big timer" stuff. Great acquisition, Alan - that umbrella is something.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks. That wasn't thrifted, of course, but purchased at extreme discount off the ~$500 retail price.

Now I've got to be brave enough to take it out in the rain...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Do it - it will survive you.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Trip English said:


> New Bill's M2s
> 
> A little advice. I just got them back and while I like the no-break, just above the shoe look I'm worried that with a little shrinkage they'll be a little too high-water. Thoughts?


My personal taste would have a break, but that's just me. I would wash cold and hang dry to be on the safe side to prevent shrinkage.

Nice M2s BTW and I wish there were more Bill's dealers in Canada specifically in Greater Toronto.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My first acquisition for October is a UK made Parker 51 fountain pen in black with a rolled silver cap and gold clip.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it's a good idea to wash and dry a couple times by the method you'll use before hemming.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Found some tradly ties at Saint Vinnie's tonight. Some may go up on the exchange, we'll see.

https://img828.imageshack.us/my.php?image=octties050.jpg

(L-R) Brooks Cotton, Talbott, Brooks Cotton, Brooks, Talbott, JAB Made in USA, RLP


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just got a pair of light grey Woolrich flannel pants from eBay. The material is truly of the horse blanket variety. I will wear these skiing, if I decide to take up skiing.

Also a pair of brown Donegalesque tweed breeks, Orvis, from the thrift shop. They atcually work well with long socks under breathable chest waders for cold weather fishing. (With long pants the legs tend to ride up.)


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

shirt and tie from Ben Silver
birthday gift from the wife.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A dozen bottles of Venetian Cream, the Horween-recommended stuff for conditioning shell cordovan. Eleven of the bottles will be available for purchase as soon as I get some boxes or padded envelopes suitable for shipping them.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Nice, I'm interested in a bottle.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrifted this pair of interesting Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips for myself.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of vintage untipped emblematics. I'm quite pleased with these - I've been looking for that particular fox head since I saw the same one in AP's Trad Men photos thread and the pheasant emblematic is a wool challis, which I always like.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Cards
Those ties look great. Any shop or makers label?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> Cards
> Those ties look great. Any shop or makers label?


No maker on the fox head (appears the old label fell off) though clearly made of silk, but the pheasant tie is from Brittons (before their decline) and the tag says "Hand Blocked in England. All Wool Challis".


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful find, Cards. Your faustian bargain with the thrift-devil continues to pay off.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats great. Both are classics. I some times wonder if challis is under appreciated or if I am just challis mad.



Cardinals5 said:


> No maker on the fox head (appears the old label fell off) though clearly made of silk, but the pheasant tie is from Brittons (before their decline) and the tag says "Hand Blocked in England. All Wool Challis".


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> I some times wonder if challis is under appreciated or if I am just challis mad.


I'm pretty crazy about wool challis myself - great feeling to the wool.

Just picked these up on ebay for $11.00 + shipping (Pal Zileri, but very rustic looking with a hard rubber sole - should be great with Bills)


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I think it's a good idea to wash and dry a couple times by the method you'll use before hemming.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. Takes a little longer to get them up and running but has saved me some headaches in the past.

I too have the bad memories of the word "FLOOD" from elementary school days.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> A dozen bottles of Venetian Cream, the Horween-recommended stuff for conditioning shell cordovan. Eleven of the bottles will be available for purchase as soon as I get some boxes or padded envelopes suitable for shipping them.


I'll take one too when you get around to selling them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm pretty crazy about wool challis myself - great feeling to the wool.
> 
> Just picked these up on ebay for $11.00 + shipping (Pal Zileri, but very rustic looking with a hard rubber sole - should be great with Bills)


Amazing grab at that price! Maybe they went cheap because the shoes angle outward rather than inward...

And +1 on wool challis.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Amazing grab at that price! Maybe they went cheap because the shoes angle outward rather than inward...


I think you're right. Actually, I've e-mailed with the seller a couple of times and they might be too small so they may appear on the Thrift Exchange in a week or so. Sounds like they're closer to a 7.5 than 8.5 (crazy Europeans)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to our good friend TheWGP and his recent success thrifting, I'm now the proud owner of my first Chipp suit (it's been a long wait)...Drumohr, you're the last on my list you elusive bastard.

Teaser pics - I need to do a few alterations before it's wearable and I'll do some before and after pics fixing that badly pressed lapel.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thrifted totes overshoes maybe worn once.

Pair of Dockers - D2 fit

LL Bean 10" Maine Hunting Shoes

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/206042276442.jpg/

BB Shawl Collar Cardigan

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/p325charcoal.jpg/


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

That sweater is sick. BB would charge $500 for that today.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing too exciting. LLBean signature red gingham shirt and Double L khakis.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Charles Saturn said:


> That sweater is sick. BB would charge $500 for that today.


In fact, BB charges $148 for it today. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=CHARCOAL&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> In fact, BB charges $148 for it today. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=CHARCOAL&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


good shopping


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Cards,
There is an outside chance that the Shaggy Dog you have is Drumohr.



Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks to our good friend TheWGP and his recent success thrifting, I'm now the proud owner of my first Chipp suit (it's been a long wait)...Drumohr, you're the last on my list you elusive bastard.
> 
> Teaser pics - I need to do a few alterations before it's wearable and I'll do some before and after pics fixing that badly pressed lapel.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> Cards,
> There is an outside chance that the Shaggy Dog you have is Drumohr.


Hmm, nice thought...I'd still like one with the tag. I'm watching this one on eBay right now (I got dibs everybody) since it's the first Drumohr to pop up in quite a while that has started with a low price. Apparently it's tagged size "large", but I can't get the seller to respond to questions about the chest measurement.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Some more good luck at the thrift store today for stuff in my size

Norman Hilton 3/2 hopsack blazer (just need to shorten the sleeves a bit) - great lining.


Troy Shirtmakers Guild red uni-stripe


Troy Shirtmakers broadcloth point collar


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Another great Hilton!

Congrats, Cardinals5!


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Cards, I believe you have enough thrift finds to open up a satellite location for Rush Wilson somewhere else in Greenville. Also, have you been by MH Frank in Clemson?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Rush Wilson must be quite a serious store! No doubt they'd prefer your custom was enjoyed rather more, shall we say, _directly_? :icon_smile_big:
A question: is the modern-day place still as well, tradly? I know, Southern and all, but a business has got to stay open!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I think almost all my Norman Hilton stuff, and all that I've sold through the Exchange, came through Rush Wilson (and lots of my shirts). 

Palmettoking - I haven't yet had the pleasure of visiting MH Frank, but have heard great things from a couple of other forumites from the Upstate (there's quite a few of us around here).

TheWGP: I'm sure they would, but they don't offer Norman Hilton anymore. They are the "traddliest" store I've ever shopped in - mostly Southwick Douglas model 3/2 sack suits and jackets (also MTM), Alden special orders, needlepoint belts for all the local college teams, Barbour jackets, Viyella sport shirts, lots of bow ties, etc. I think they survive because they're just about the nicest salesmen you'd want to meet (Rush Wilson, Jr or III still runs the place) and they remember everyone and know all about their products. It's the kind of place where father's take their sons to buy their first suit. Just the kind of store all of us would hope still existed in all American cities.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are great finds. That Troy Guild stripe is nice.



Cardinals5 said:


> Some more good luck at the thrift store today for stuff in my size
> 
> Norman Hilton 3/2 hopsack blazer (just need to shorten the sleeves a bit) - great lining.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

The mailman showed up today with an armload (literally!) of packages... my wife says he looked just a smidge peeved!

Zegna shirt, Charvet tie, RLPL socks, and my favorite: a Saks Loro Piana Storm System "driver" jacket, which is at least a vintage design...  all thanks to Ebay sniping and the other forum! Toss in the unpictured AE horsehair brush, a new battery for the Roomba, and a package for my wife, and you can understand our mailman's pain! And don't worry, I have an LL Bean Norwegian on the way from a trade to balance the Force a little bit! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Probably from the same donor, a pair of lightly used BB deck shoes, also size 11. *I've been looking for a shoe like this and after seeing this pair, I may actually (Oh, the pain!) go pay retail for a pair in my size.*

Made good on this threat I made in the Thrifting Blues thread and ordered a pair of these in my size today. I'm happy to say that the AAAC Corporate discount saved me from actually paying retail though.

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/bbboat.jpg/


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

^^
So what are you going to do with the size 11 ones?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Another day of great luck at the thrifts (a pic tomorrow)

Ballantyne cashmere v-neck sweater
Alan Paine gray shetland crew
McElliott (scotland) fair isle vest
Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell tassels
Sebago Campsides Camp Mocs (not the bluchers)
BB white ocbd with unlined collar
Bills "golden harvest" wide wale cords (M2 pleated)
Made in Scotland red plaid scarf (same as lining in Baracuta jackets)
Mayfair dark green flannels


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Unbelievable. A lot of that sounds like cold weather wear. South Carolina is awfully hot, is it not? I can make sure those things receive proper wear.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm just going to send Cards my Xmas wish list.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

CMDC said:


> ^Unbelievable. A lot of that sounds like cold weather wear. South Carolina is awfully hot, is it not? I can make sure those things receive proper wear.


Keeps me from heating the house in the winter - and I don't think D.C. is exactly frigid either. The Ballantyne is replacing a medium-to-light blue Lands End cashmere v-neck (size Medium) if you're interested - it'll probably hit the exchange tomorrow.



Mississippi Mud said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm just going to send Cards my Xmas wish list.


I already have a few of those. Trouble is, once someone sends me their list I can't seem to find what they want. Flannel and tweed trousers, for some reason, are particularly scarce this year. Suits, however, can be had a plenty - passed on a number of 3/2 sack suits today because I've been having trouble selling them. There was a great looking J.C. Pennys muted plaid flannel 3/2 sack suit, fully canvassed(!), but I didn't think anyone would be interested in a Penny's house brand suit (it's at the South Blvd Value Village in Charlotte). Also passed on a Brooksgate 3-piece pinstripe 3/2 darted (strange) because it felt like a cotton/poly blend - I could just see some "young executive" wearing the suit for a first job.

The strange find of the day was a Crittenden 3/2 darted 3-patch pocket blazer with dual vents. Pick stitching everywhere, sleeves attached by hand, working cuffs, smoky MOP buttons, etc. and I look at the label and the darn thing says "Made in China" "Size Medium" I couldn't believe this great looking blazer was only alpha sized and all that pick stitching was on a "mass produced" blazer from China. Suffice it to say, I bought it and will try to sell it here or other places.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Valkyrie said:


> ^^
> So what are you going to do with the size 11 ones?


They were a perfect fit for my son.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> The strange find of the day was a Crittenden 3/2 darted 3-patch pocket blazer with dual vents. Pick stitching everywhere, sleeves attached by hand, working cuffs, smoky MOP buttons, etc. and I look at the label and the darn thing says "Made in China" "Size Medium" I couldn't believe this great looking blazer was only alpha sized and all that pick stitching was on a "mass produced" blazer from China. Suffice it to say, I bought it and will try to sell it here or other places.


Critt Rawlings is the former head of Oxxford, now residing in his home state of Kentucky. He started Crittenden as a project after leaving Oxxford. It was meant to be a casual/business casual line. His theory was to take high construction standards (which he knows a lot about) to China. I had the good pleasure of meeting Mr. Rawlings by chance when I was living in Birmingham. He's a great guy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just pics of the goodies from yesterday.

Scarf, fair isle vest, dark green flannels, Bills cords


Alan Paine shetland, Ballantyne cashmere 



Florsheim imperial shell tassels


Sebago canoe mocs


Pal Zaleri pebble-grain bluchers (from eBay)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Another jaw dropping haul, C5. 

How did the Pal Zaleri end up fitting? I hope well, as they're fantastic looking shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^Another jaw dropping haul, C5.
> 
> How did the Pal Zaleri end up fitting? I hope well, as they're fantastic looking shoes.


The length is good, a wee bit tight in the width. Some slightly larger shoe trees, and wearing them for short periods, should take care of the width problem.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

^^Unbelievable haul Cards...congrats. I think I'm going to schedule my next vacation to go thrifting in your neighborhood.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thrifted an older La Pavoni lever espresso machine today for $25. New ones go for $800+. This one needs refurbishing, but it's still a killer deal.


This one is not mine, but mine is just like it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Cards, if on your way to the thrift store next you happen upon a large man-size box propped up at one end with a stick and seeming to contain a scrumptious club sandwich and refreshing soft-drink, I urge you to saunter in and sample the goods. Sandwiches discovered in these circumstances are often uniquely tasty and you'll need all your strength to drag those santa sacks full of merchandise back to your car.

Seriously, though, you have to admit that your luck is beyond the realm of normal good fortune when it comes to this stuff!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted an older La Pavoni lever espresso machine today for $25. New ones go for $800+. This one needs refurbishing, but it's still a killer deal.
> 
> This one is not mine, but mine is just like it.


I didn't think there was much that could produce envy to match that felt when Cards posts his latest haul, but this has gotten right in amongst me. Well done.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

If that Club Sandwich were accompanied by a frosty lager, then I would undoubtedly find myself happily trapped.

Edit: after my sandwich and beer, I'll take a double espresso. Great find, Orgetorix!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, I am VERY jealous


Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted an older La Pavoni lever espresso machine today for $25. New ones go for $800+. This one needs refurbishing, but it's still a killer deal.
> 
> This one is not mine, but mine is just like it.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Great stuff, everyone. I envy that La Pavoni, too, and I thrifted a la Cimbali for around $15 a couple of months ago--but, for elegance and craft, you've got me beat. Cards, stop it! You're killing me with this stuff.

Finally a worthy trouser take--a pair of Orvis cords that don't look like they ever got any action. Interesting pockets on the front behind the main pockets, and they were hemmed by somebody's mom, I'm guessing, but with plenty of length for me to work with (and, I hope, cuff).
And--a Lock & Co. Tweed that I rescued from hipster abuse at the vintage store.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted an older La Pavoni lever espresso machine today for $25. New ones go for $800+. This one needs refurbishing, but it's still a killer deal.
> 
> This one is not mine, but mine is just like it.


An outstanding find, for sure! How difficult /expensive is it to refurbish an expresso machine? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My father and I headed to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk yesterday. The trip was spurred on by my father wanting his old (and beautiful) Bostonian shell long wings back, which I had borrowed from him. As thanks for returning the long wings, he got me these:



Alden shell #8 long wing bulchers. I have never had shoes of this caliber, and I'm going to have to get over my awe for them. To be honest, I'm nervous about wearing them; they're simply too good for me! As it is right now, I just take them out of the closet and admire them for a bit, then return them.

At the Shoe Mart, we also took a look at the seconds. And what do you know? They had a pair of Alden 405 in calf that I loved. I couldn't see a flaw. Here's a shot of the Indys, along with another of the new long wings:





Here's a question for you: Can you get away with wearing the Alden 405s with a tie and tweed jacket? Or do you think they ought to be strictly casual, since they're work boots?

It's going to take me awhile to work up the courage to wear those shell cordovan long wings--even around the house!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You'd better get crackin' - they won't break themselves in. Great shoes, of course. I think the boots would be fine with tweed jacket when appropriate to the weather.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> My father and I headed to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk yesterday. The trip was spurred on by my father wanting his old (and beautiful) Bostonian shell long wings back, which I had borrowed from him. As thanks for returning the long wings, he got me these:
> 
> Alden shell #8 long wing bulchers. I have never had shoes of this caliber, and I'm going to have to get over my awe for them. To be honest, I'm nervous about wearing them; they're simply too good for me! As it is right now, I just take them out of the closet and admire them for a bit, then return them.


May I ask how much you paid?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, Rambler, for the compliment and the advice. 

Catside: For the long wings, full price. Arrgh. It pains me to type the price, but, to save me the acrimony, you can check out the Shoe Mart's Web site for pricing. They are, however, absolutely gorgeous shoes. I did get the 405s as seconds, which took $55 or so off the price tag. The Shoe Mart's seconds are wonders to behold. For those close by, it's well worth traveling to examine the seconds, since some of them seem to have more notable flaws than others.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> My father and I headed to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk yesterday. The trip was spurred on by my father wanting his old (and beautiful) Bostonian shell long wings back, which I had borrowed from him. As thanks for returning the long wings, he got me these:
> 
> Alden shell #8 long wing bulchers. I have never had shoes of this caliber, and I'm going to have to get over my awe for them. To be honest, I'm nervous about wearing them; they're simply too good for me! As it is right now, I just take them out of the closet and admire them for a bit, then return them.
> 
> ...


you did very well. the break in for lwb is to wear three seperate times on carpeting to make sure the fit is correct. then out to the world and follow the procedure to maintain the shoes.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> An outstanding find, for sure! How difficult /expensive is it to refurbish an expresso machine? :icon_scratch:


I found a place online that will do a full refurb for $125. Not bad, considering that's less than the price for an Alden refurbishment of shoes!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> you did very well. the break in for lwb is to wear three seperate times on carpeting to make sure the fit is correct. then out to the world and follow the procedure to maintain the shoes.


Will do, Uncle! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Great purchases that will last you for decades.

I think you can dress up the Indys somewhat. Polish them, but also match them with stout, textured trousers like cords, flannels and moleskins.



Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a question for you: Can you get away with wearing the Alden 405s with a tie and tweed jacket? Or do you think they ought to be strictly casual, since they're work boots?
> 
> It's going to take me awhile to work up the courage to wear those shell cordovan long wings--even around the house!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of classic shoes - great acquisitions, Sir Cingle. Don't hesitate to wear either pair - just wear them with pleasure. Alan's right - the Indys can be slightly "dressed up" with heavier weight trousers. I wear mine (not for teaching) with Bills and such.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, Alan and Cards. Yes: heavier weight trousers may just do the trick for the Indys when "dressed up" a bit. I'm so excited about the Indys that I may have to wear them to teach tomorrow! Meanwhile, I'll be attempting to break in the long wings on the carpet at home.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I stopped into the BB outlet for the 25% off discount and came out w/ these, lambswool for $35 each, not bad.










Brian


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Last acquisition for the month (and hopefully for the year).

R. Martegani for Franco's shell cordovan cap toes - wanted a pair of the elusive mahogany shell and a pair of shell cap toes and these came up today on the other forum and I pounced (third pair of Italian shoes this month - am I slipping toward the dark side?)


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Last acquisition for the month (and hopefully for the year).
> 
> R. Martegani for Franco's shell cordovan cap toes - wanted a pair of the elusive mahogany shell and a pair of shell cap toes and these came up today on the other forum and I pounced (third pair of Italian shoes this month - am I slipping toward the dark side?)


enjoy wearing!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I stopped into the BB outlet for the 25% off discount and came out w/ these, lambswool for $35 each, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sweaters. How is that outlet? Get their share of main line stuff?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

AldenPyle said:


> Nice sweaters. How is that outlet? Get their share of main line stuff?


Not much yet, they have a few racks of the good stuff, but everything else is the 346 line. They keep assuring me they're getting more, so we'll see as time goes on.

Brian


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Not much yet, they have a few racks of the good stuff, but everything else is the 346 line. They keep assuring me they're getting more, so we'll see as time goes on.
> 
> Brian


 Thx. I'm not sure the Polo outlet does better than that these days, so I'm not sure.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

You got a ridiculously good price on ridiculously nice shoes. What's the third pair of Italian shoes (I remember the PZ's)?



Cardinals5 said:


> Last acquisition for the month (and hopefully for the year).
> 
> R. Martegani for Franco's shell cordovan cap toes - wanted a pair of the elusive mahogany shell and a pair of shell cap toes and these came up today on the other forum and I pounced (third pair of Italian shoes this month - am I slipping toward the dark side?)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> You got a ridiculously good price on ridiculously nice shoes. What's the third pair of Italian shoes (I remember the PZ's)?


Yeah, I couldn't believe the seller was asking such a low price. The third pair were the Santoni monks. Of the three I think I like the Santoni monks least - they're a bit too "sleek" for me. They only look good with very narrow leg openings.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know, Cards, the Italians don't look way off the mark. I thrifted a pair of Bonora captoes the other day that look excellent, only a few wearings and, I think, bespoke that are only a hair snug on me. I think I've determined that I'm solidly 8.5D to E (sometimes 9D) and 8.5D in loafers for my best fit. I'm going to try them on rugs around the house a few times to see, but I may end up looking for a trade down the road for something I'll have more occasion for and fit more properly. But, congratulations on the great looking shoes.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Those Marteganis don't look all that "bad" to me - there aren't any of the, uh, excesses some Italian makers are so in love with. Some of the shell models in particular, now coming out of Italy (and, for that matter, Hungary), are interesting enough that I think they could be useful additions if you're into mixing Trad up a little bit*.



* not looking to start that debate - just saying if you are!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> Those Marteganis don't look all that "bad" to me - there aren't any of the, uh, excesses some Italian makers are so in love with. Some of the shell models in particular, now coming out of Italy (and, for that matter, Hungary), are interesting enough that I think they could be useful additions if you're into mixing Trad up a little bit*.


One of the reasons I like them is they don't scream "Italian" and have a "beefier" profile than many others. The main reason, though, was the mahogany shell (I'm just too jealous of your mahogany lhs, TheWGP)


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> One of the reasons I like them is they don't scream "Italian" and have a "beefier" profile than many others. The main reason, though, was the mahogany shell (I'm just too jealous of your mahogany lhs, TheWGP)


Agreed - I picked up a pair of ET Wright wingtips (actually also from rebel222) because they were mahogany shell, before I got the LHS. And rest assured, you aren't jealous of my bank account! :icon_pale:

Edit: oh, and the mailman came: LL Bean sweater (probably too big so selling) Davide Cenci cotton suit (too small) from a trade, and a beaut of a J Crew cashmere sweater, one of the ones with Loro Piana cashmere billed as "italian cashmere" on the tag, thanks to the Bay for $16!


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Just came back from the AE Shoe Bank*

I wasn't really sure what I wanted, but once I saw the Bayfield in the leather, I decided on it. At first, I was on the fence because I was really eyeing the shell Bradley's...but once I saw them on in the mirror, the decision was made.

So I picked up the pair and some trees....could pass them up since they gave me the sale price from last week!

Sorry for the crappy hotel room cell phone pic...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice boots!^

Just picked these brand new Made in USA "Waterproof" Bass captoes up at the thrifty. 








And, I was at the store today looking at Barbours and trying them on to see what size I would need to go with (they didn't have my size in stock) when one showed up on the exchange. Thank you to the good man who made that one available, I wouldn't have been able to have them order me one.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

One Gentleman George missed. Southwick for John B. Rourke.

A little snug but I still need to lose 5-10 pounds.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up another pair of BB Clark Chinos, they are growing on me as my go to chino.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

My shell cordovan AE Strands just arrived and are now comfortably on the feet. More brown than I really like (I prefer a reddish brown, merlot or #8)), but extr'ord'narily handsome none the less. It's so nice when you find a shoe (#5 AE last in classics) that you know is going to fit out of the box.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I held off as long as I could, but when Cardinals5 posted a Norwegian sweater for an oh so tempting price, I just had to buy it.

Brian


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Glad to be of assistance - they're a classic sweater and should be perfect for Oshkosh winters.


AE Malverns arrived today from the sale a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I should have jumped on that LLB navy/white Norwegian, but I already have grey/red and grey/white---and I don't wear them out here in Nor Cal.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

I just picked up my first pairs of Bills. I went with the M2 model, and I can't believe how much better they are then the J Crew chinos I have been wearing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked up a Tardini American Alligator belt today. The bad news is that it's too big, but I plan on having it cut down.



















And I got a box from STP:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

One of my best ebay acquisitions came today.

Listing was titled:
MENS DRESS SHOES/Brown/12 Executive Imperials by Mascot

The description was simply:
*Executive Imperials
by
MASCOT
size 12
MENS DRESS SHOES
Pre-owned
in Great condition
chippewa falls
Mason shoe
Wisconsin*

Here was the picture:









They looked like they might be shell; I won them for $1.80 plus $6.20. Yes, eight dollars total. Today they arrived.

The "n" in "Mason" was worn off the inside, and the seller misread that as "Mascot". They are actually Masons in very nice shape. They are not really brown, they are cordovan color leaning toward black. I have a nice pair of red-wine colored Stuart McGuire shell PTBs, so I may polish with some black wax after applying several Mac treatments.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

frosejr said:


> One of my best ebay acquisitions came today.
> 
> Listing was titled:
> MENS DRESS SHOES/Brown/12 Executive Imperials by Mascot
> ...


good hunting. post pictures after the procedure. consider a restoration


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> good hunting. post pictures after the procedure. consider a restoration


I almost didn't pull the trigger on these because I tried the same trick on these a couple weeks ago, thinking they might be shell:










and it turned out they were calf - really ugly, really creased calf.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I added an 80's Sterlingwear peacoat from ebay, a card holder from the other forum and started using one of my late grandfather's tie clips as a money clip (I was able to hold on to this after he passed a few months back, as well as a few other small things).


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well it took 10 weeks for me to get this so I guess its technically an October acquisition. A custom 100% beaver fedora from Vintage Silhouettes by Art Fawcett. Its granite 2.5" underwelted brim, 5.5" open crown shaped by Art in a C crown. Check it out, pardon the crap iphone pics and bad lighting.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Excellent choice! You can't go wrong with a VS from Art. :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

outstanding lid!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Hookem - great stuff. Excellent fit on the peacoat. I've got one of those, too (probably more recent; bought it at a surplus store in 2004 or so), and they're impressive garments.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Brooks Bros. black shell belt from their recent 25% off sale. Matches my black shell Alden cap toe bals.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

erbs said:


> I just picked up my first pairs of Bills. I went with the M2 model, and I can't believe how much better they are then the J Crew chinos I have been wearing.


Curious how they differ. I'm pretty happy with JCrew Essential Chino's. How do the Bills M2 compare to the JC relaxed fit?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Bill's Khakis pink uni stripe ocbd and pink check.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Curious how they differ. I'm pretty happy with JCrew Essential Chino's. How do the Bills M2 compare to the JC relaxed fit?


 Never had any J Crew pants(my waist is not in their size range) but I really like my Bills. Both the traditional twill and the driving twill.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Curious how they differ. I'm pretty happy with JCrew Essential Chino's. How do the Bills M2 compare to the JC relaxed fit?


I made the leap in the last few weeks, too. The most noticeable thing is the fabric. The 8.5oz cotton is a textile to behold. They are simultaneously rugged and soft and I can't wait until they start to get some age. Of course all the construction details are a cut above, as well as sitting at the natural waist, which I prefer.

I think quite a few people have comments as to how J.Crew chinos seem dry and stiff and I've personally experienced holes developing in the pockets within the first few months of wear on a few pairs of pants and shorts.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> Bill's Khakis pink uni stripe ocbd and pink check.


 Interested to hear how the Bills Khakis shirts wear - I've only ever seen their pants and shorts!


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Curious how they differ. I'm pretty happy with JCrew Essential Chino's. How do the Bills M2 compare to the JC relaxed fit?


The Bills are superior in the fabric, details, and construction.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/dscn8494.jpg/

From O'Connell's
Mid-Gray Prunelle Gabs 
Fair Isle sock

Drake's silk PS via ebay.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragoon, great looking jacket, and the fit looks right on. Glad you got to it before I did. 

And hookem, somehow Flock of Seagulls comes to mind when I see that pic. Nice stuff!


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Picked up a pair of black cap oxford stitched cap G.J. Cleverley shoes in great condition for $20.00. Pics to come.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Deacon said:


>


Those look great - I like the slight color differences between the toe/throat and the vamp.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dwebber18 said:


> Well it took 10 weeks for me to get this so I guess its technically an October acquisition. A custom 100% beaver fedora from Vintage Silhouettes by Art Fawcett. Its granite 2.5" underwelted brim, 5.5" open crown shaped by Art in a C crown. Check it out, pardon the crap iphone pics and bad lighting.


good looking fedora. enjoy wearing


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

SHOE #3 (WINNING SHOE ENTRY)
The Chromexcel LHS by M. Weinshenker
Leisure Handsewn Penny Loafer
Van Last
Horween Brown Chromexcel
Regular Welt, All Around
Antique Edgetrim
Single Oiled Leather Flex Sole
$435.00
Stocked in sizes 6-12D.
LS Comments: “A simple but smart variation of one of Alden’s most popular shoes. The chromexcel leather matched with an oiled leather flex sole will make this a great, classic American penny loafer.”


----------



## billjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Hickey Freeman charcoal/brown window pane center vent sport coat. Pockets still sewn shut. $11.69 with my senior citizen discount. Images to come.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Barbour Beaufort fresh off the plane from England. The color is actually navy. What an absolutely wonderful garment. Got the hood as well. Held off on the liner for now.


----------



## jolly bellin (Jun 25, 2010)

Benson, 
Hard to tell from the picture but are those forward pleats on the trousers from O'Connell's? Love the fair isle socks.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrifted a Haspel PoW with red overcheck 3/2 sack suit (wash'n'wear) that fits just right and a pair of Majer silk PoW with red and blue overcheck pants.

Also bought another Invertere Buffercoat. This one was sold through Eljos - looks like it was an item for UVA fans. Bought it because I decided that the other Invertere Buffercoat I purchased in the late summer is too small (it'll hit the thrift exchange in the next week or so)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mercer & Sons white OCBD.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

My first Barbour :icon_smile_big:. It's a Border that I got from Ebay and thankfully it's in very good condition. Just need to hunt down a warm liner for it now as it's the old snap-in style which is out of production.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Jolly,

They are plain front, and terrifically light; most importantly, though, they have none of the shininess of other gabs. The fair isles are warm, thick, and seemingly durable, if a bit pricey.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Mercer & Sons white OCBD.


 Forgot to add that while unlikely to convert me to the camp of full cut exclusivity (sorry Trip and Saltydog), it is the best at what it is. Great construction, hearty fabric, and probably the best full roll button down collar.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of thrift finds. 

No-name fair isle shetland sweater with buttoning neck


Early Brooks gingham bd - haven't seen this particular type of tag before (the type face of "15.5-R" and "All Cotton" is usual for Brooks)


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

This vintage LL Bean jacket/shirt from ebay, which as far as I can tell, is what is based on. For what I paid for the original, I could buy 13.42% of one from the Signature line.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^
Nice pick up Brozk.



Cardinals5 said:


> Early Brooks gingham bd - haven't seen this particular type of tag before (the type face of "15.5-R" and "All Cotton" is usual for Brooks)


Right click "save as" for the BB tags thread I'll never get around to compiling.
Interesting typed size numbers.

Great find too, I've gotten a surprisingly large amount of use out of my recently aquired mini-red gingham shirt.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

brozek said:


> This vintage LL Bean jacket/shirt from ebay, which as far as I can tell, is what is based on. For what I paid for the original, I could buy 13.42% of one from the Signature line.


Very nice. I don't usually search ebay for llbean but I think I'll start now if those are lurking out there.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ^
> 
> Right click "save as" for the BB tags thread I'll never get around to compiling.
> Interesting typed size numbers.


I've got a file on my computer that contains pictures of some of the Brooks shirt labels I have. One of us should just start a "Brooks Shirt Labels" thread and get contributions from everyone and once we've collected images of all the tags then make a HOF sticky-worthy thread by placing the labels in chronological order. The basic chronology is pretty easy - it's the one-off strange ones like that red gingham above that can be confusing.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Two sweet pairs of shoes from GentlemanGeorge on the Exchange (BTW, I highly recommend GG as an Exchanger):

Bean mocs 12D hardly used, if at all










Bean grey suede oxfords 12B also hardly worn at all










What color shoe laces should I get for these?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

The Bean streak continues: like-new vintage Made in USA hunting coat. Been looking for one of these for years, the coats they have now just aren't the same. 2XL Talls aren't easy to find though.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've got a file on my computer that contains pictures of some of the Brooks shirt labels I have. One of us should just start a "Brooks Shirt Labels" thread and get contributions from everyone and once we've collected images of all the tags then make a HOF sticky-worthy thread by placing the labels in chronological order. The basic chronology is pretty easy - it's the one-off strange ones like that red gingham above that can be confusing.


That sounds like a great idea - there's a thread that has some of this already, but it definitely has gaps. Every once in awhile, you'll see an old Brooks label that makes you go "huh what?" in a thrift, sadly usually on a trashed shirt in my experience! Plus, label color is a nice shorthand for "which shirts are old enough to be worth looking at" for those who are looking for a particular collar.

A similar hierarchy for suit labels would be nice to have in one place too, actually... might even be easier than the shirt labels since (I think) there's a bit less variation there?

Oh, and to keep on topic... a combination of trades and thrift with one pickup at Filene's:
Vintage white BB OCBD in a slightly better size - may be posting the other one soon!
Kiton(!) shirt (which is now the most amazing shirt I own in terms of handwork and sheer ridiculous construction)
T&A FC's x2 (my size, finally!)
Zanella pants x2
Pal Zileri pants
Brioni ties x2 (one thrifted, one Filene's but I'm keeping it thanks to the profits from selling the others I found!)

I know, I know... but that's the way my luck's been going lately... don't exile me from the Trad board please!:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

This is unique and very nice!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Country Western artist Carl Perkins wrote a song about them; Perkins, Buddy Holly and Elvis sang that song, about them and late yesterday afternoon, the UPS man dropped a parcel on my front porch containing a pair of them; AE's navy suede, Players Wingtips...."Oooh Baby, do what ever you want but, lay off of my blue suede shoes!"


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Some Bullard Field Pants, my first Bills. STP had them, only in one size, mine!!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've never had a pair, but see them from time to time on STP - do you like?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I've never had a pair, but see them from time to time on STP - do you like?


Should have qualified by saying ordered. Alas I didn't pay any attention to the designation and now I see that they are M3's. I am without butt, still I like some room in the thighs, so we'll see. They got so much praise in the Bills thread that I just clicked instinctively.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

The praise is well-deserved re: the Bullard Field Pants, in my opinion! Having a hard time imagining them in the M3, though I don't HAVE any M3's as of yet, so it might turn out better than I expect. You'll have to report back when they arrive!

Arriving today:
Oxxford blue/black Super 100's houndstooth suit (sadly just a hair tight, undecided if I'll keep it as incentive or let it out) from a trade

Incredibly fuzzed-up Charvet tie from Etsy for, get this, eight dollars shipped! Past experience with fuzzed-up ties led me to snap it up, and my hopes have been realized: some careful work with the clothes shaver has brought it back to life! Just a reminder that near-thrift store prices are sometimes available online if you're lucky, though I admit that's even more lightning striking than anything else.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

A trad Birthday on the 29th.
Two LL Bean oxfords
My first J Press tie from my aunt who works down the street from their Cambridge store!!! Design is a Scottish Thistle


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^
happy birthday!


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

12.99 from Lands End. It's a unique sweater.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Finally found some of those highly touted, yet economy priced argyle socks at our local Target store. At $2.50 a pop, picked up six pair. Still having a couple pair of my BB argyle socks that are yet unworn, perhaps a comparative wear test is in order(!)?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Beefeater said:


>


viyella shirts you will enjoy wearing. good quality


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Finally found some of those highly touted, yet economy priced argyle socks at our local Target store. At $2.50 a pop, picked up six pair. Still having a couple pair of my BB argyle socks that are yet unworn, perhaps a comparative wear test is in order(!)?


I, too, made the trip to Target today and picked up four pair of Targyles. They weren't marked on sale, but they rang up for only $2! Score! Also, eBayed a blue/pink stripe BB OCBD and a 346 blue/yellow repp tie, which arrived yesterday. Quite happy with all of the above.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I know this old, from last month, but I have to say Cleverley for $20.00 bucks is a steal!



charlie500 said:


> Picked up a pair of black cap oxford stitched cap G.J. Cleverley shoes in great condition for $20.00. Pics to come.


----------

